# Job offer in Cairo



## ibinnie (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi there folks,

I've been offered a position for a job in Cairo and have been reading a bit through this forum to get a better picture of living and working there. I was hoping that some of the more helpful people would be able to answer a few questions I have.

1) Is there income tax on my salary. I currently live in Dubai where we have no income tax.

2) Currency, I see many people refering to LE, what is this? I thought the currency was the Egyptian Pound.

3) Accomodation, would I be able to get a nice 2/3 bedroom flat/villa in a good area (depending on the location of my offices) for around US 1,500 per month? Would this include a pool or would I need to increase my budget for that?

4) I would ideally like to ship some of my possesions over such as TV's, Sound system (I have very expensive equipment), bedding, clothes etc.. Not sure on the larger items which I assume would be much cheaper to furnish over there rather than ship. I've seen here that it might be a bit of a hassle to do this. Does anyone know how long it might take?

Any help you could provide would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the Egyptian page

We do use pounds here but we say when writing LE or L.E., which stands for livre égyptienne (French for Egyptian pound)... it helps confusion when your a Brit and use sterling.
If your company will move your possessions then do bring them
You will not get a good apartment in Zamalek for that rental, but I don't know about the outskirt areas of Cairo.
I don't pay income tax but then I get paid from a country that I don't work in and my money is paid into a UK bank account.

Maiden


----------

